# ,  / > Kenwood >    KENWOOD TH-K2AT

## UV5QAW

.  ,      .  , !

----------


## UV5QAW

?

----------


## omron

,  TH-K4AT    , 
F+SQL    .   ?
" "     .

----------


## omron

F(),  9(SQL)
 A(), B()   .
   .
  ,   .

----------


## omron

.
http://lpd.radioscanner.ru/index.php...=20706&page=35
      70,    TK  TH
 .
     , ,    .

----------


## Integral

.  ,        ,     .    ,    .

----------


## alex65

(. )      ( 4).  ,   .       2   .     .      ,            . ,     - ().

----------

